# Why NVENC doesn't work if the height is greater than 1080?



## Theateist (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm using NVENC example provided with NVENC SDK.
I'm manually filling YUV arrays (m_pYUV) that is passed to NVENC API. If the height is UP to 1080 everything works and I get valid video. But if I define height greater than 1080 it seems that compression still success but the video is not valid.

Why it doesn't work if the height is greater than 1080?


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 24, 2014)

NVENC does not support resolutions greater than 1920x1080.

EDIT: Maybe? I think there are certain circumstances where it does and doesn't work. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Theateist (Jun 24, 2014)

Is this HW or SW limitation?

It's written in documentation that it supports up to 4096x4096. 

Here is the link to specs:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_j2rCBlhOaNZlBJRUxlMzhlMWs/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 24, 2014)

Er, wait, perhaps I misunderstood...are you using NVENC with OBS? Or are you just playing with the NVENC SDK?


----------



## Theateist (Jun 24, 2014)

I just downloaded NVENC SDK and it has sample called nvEncodeApp. This sample reads YUV from file and provide it as input to nvenc. I need to compress RGB images (1620x1220). I modified the sample that comes wit NVENC SDK so it would convert RGB to YUV and then supply it as input to nvenc. The problem is that it doesn't work. But, If use  RGB images with HEIGHT less or equal to 1080 it does work. But, as I said previously in specs it said that it supports up to 4096x4096. What I'm missing?


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 24, 2014)

Er...perhaps you should ask on nVidia forums. These are the forums for Open Broadcaster Software.


----------



## Theateist (Jun 24, 2014)

Can you move this thread to Support? I just saw that in Support (for example here https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/feature-request-nvenc.5036/) there are discussions for NVENC


----------



## JediAAK (Jun 24, 2014)

I record locally all the time in 1440p@30FPS with NVENC and OBS. No problems at all. (GTX 780)


----------



## Theateist (Jun 24, 2014)

JediAAK, you get 1440p RGB image and then convert it to YUV?


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 24, 2014)

The thread in the support subforum is regarding using NVENC with OBS. Your questions are just about NVENC in general.

This is the wrong place to be asking these questions. Please take your questions to the nVidia forums. I am locking this thread.


----------

